# Leopard Gecko, Albino Gecko or Electric Blue Gecko?



## Jaffali (Apr 12, 2010)

Basically me and a friend are getting a Gecko  We are stuck between which one to get, which you can get and if you can keep some of them as pets. We like the Albino Gecko a lot more than the Leopard Gecko but I have just seen an Electric Blue Gecko. Can you keep the Blue Gecko's as pets or not? Highly confused and a beginner so need all the help you have!

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Jaffali (Apr 12, 2010)

Jaffali said:


> Basically me and a friend are getting a Gecko  We are stuck between which one to get, which you can get and if you can keep some of them as pets. We like the Albino Gecko a lot more than the Leopard Gecko but I have just seen an Electric Blue Gecko. Can you keep the Blue Gecko's as pets or not? Highly confused and a beginner so need all the help you have!
> 
> Thanks:2thumb:


Also, we have just seen a Tangerine Gecko! Now stuck between four?! Help?!


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Jaffali said:


> Basically me and a friend are getting a Gecko  We are stuck between which one to get, which you can get and if you can keep some of them as pets. We like the Albino Gecko a lot more than the Leopard Gecko but I have just seen an Electric Blue Gecko. Can you keep the Blue Gecko's as pets or not? Highly confused and a beginner so need all the help you have!
> 
> Thanks:2thumb:


leopard would be a good starter gecko matey.
Electric blue are quite delicate and small. i think it was electric blue that were described as having skin like wet tissue paper.. so you get the idea.
Tokays are awesome geckos and there are a few fanatics around. Myself being one! Tokays would need lots of work though as they *WILL BITE*! lol
That said mine don't. :2thumb:

Fat tailed are really cute too, similar to leopards


----------



## Anshintiger (Mar 27, 2010)

I would urge you to read up before you buy.

The Leopard Geckos have many different morphs as you have already probably seen, you will fall in love with many...as I have!

If you have any questions etc, there are various Gecko Gods on here who will give you plenty of free advice.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Jaffali said:


> Basically me and a friend are getting a Gecko  We are stuck between which one to get, which you can get and if you can keep some of them as pets. We like the Albino Gecko a lot more than the Leopard Gecko but I have just seen an Electric Blue Gecko. Can you keep the Blue Gecko's as pets or not? Highly confused and a beginner so need all the help you have!
> 
> Thanks:2thumb:


Hiya,

I'd suggest doing research on whatever it is you are keen on, prior to getting one.
An 'Albino Gecko' is a Leopard Gecko (suspect what you call a 'Tangerine Gecko' is also a Leopard Gecko !) They are just different colours - called 'Morphs' of leopard gecko, produced by line breeding and different genetics.

Electric Blue are I think Madagascan Day Gecko's (off the top of my head) and will require different care and conditions to a leopard gecko.

If Leo's interest you take a look at the caresheets on my site provided by some very experienced folk and see that you are happy to be able to care for one...

Then, start to look! :2thumb:

Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

He prolly gets the fact he should do research hence him comin here.
and if he didn't he should now. :thumb:
Leo's would be a sound first gecko


----------



## Jaffali (Apr 12, 2010)

OddlyWeird said:


> He prolly gets the fact he should do research hence him comin here.
> and if he didn't he should now. :thumb:
> Leo's would be a sound first gecko


BTW, I am a FEmale


----------



## Shadowsong (Feb 20, 2011)

I would start with a leopard gecko- but be aware that these guys live quite a while! The come in a number of beautiful morphs.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

prolly, i see this all the time, probably.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cresties makes an ace first geckos too : victory:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

one of the first thng you wll need to think about is do you want a lizard to handle or just for display 
if to handle then i would sugest a leopard gecko the electric blues are more a display lizard as they are delicate 
next is costs (these can include viv feed heating lights vet bill)

leo's come in many interesting (designer) morphs (i myself like normals)
whatever you decide enjoy it


----------

